# Marine Cpl Robert Richards



## BloodStripe (Aug 14, 2014)

Former Marine Scout Sniper Rob Richards was found dead at his home. He was 28 years old. Rest in peace, Rob. Semper Fi.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 15, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 15, 2014)

RIP Marine, I hope you find peace.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 16, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Rob!


----------



## CDG (Aug 16, 2014)

RIP Marine.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Aug 17, 2014)

R.I.P. Marine, your fight is done


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marine.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 18, 2014)

RIP Marine.


----------



## JHD (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn.  Rest in peace.


----------



## RetPara (Aug 18, 2014)

He was in the process of changing meds.   Wrong combinations can be hell.  BTDT this year.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 19, 2014)

Prayers out

LL


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 19, 2014)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 20, 2014)

RIP


----------



## dmcgill (Aug 29, 2014)

Fucking terrible. Rest in Peace brother.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2014)

God bless his loved ones. Hand salute and Semper Fi to his memory


----------

